
Ask HN: Email domain for job applications important? - _vid7
Should you consider using the email domains of some companies such as Google (gmail.com) or Microsoft (outlook.com) when you are applying for a job?<p>Would it be considered strange if you would apply with a @icloud.com domain to Google or Microsoft? Or, should you not worry at all?
======
mtmail
Not worry at all as long as the name part look professional. Of course your
own name is professional while elitehacker.69@gmail.com less so.

~~~
_d03
The "... when you are applying for a job?" was inaccurate/ambiguous. I should
have used "... when you are applying for a job at Microsoft or Google?".

